
Microsoft's 'teen girl' AI turns into a Hitler-loving sex robot within 24 hours - dragonbonheur
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2016/03/24/microsofts-teen-girl-ai-turns-into-a-hitler-loving-sex-robot-wit/
======
bobwaycott
That this happened on Twitter is not at all surprising. Learning directly from
humans seems a very unwise approach for AI.

------
Fjolsvith
Tay what???

